# contact ne s'ouvre pas sur mon ipad2



## quejf (21 Juin 2012)

Je ne trouve pas de réponse nette sur le forum (mais je cherche probablement mal...)
J'ai un ipad2. L'application Contact ne s'ouvre pas. Rien ne se passe quand je "clique" dessus. Lorsque je veux envoyer un mail, aucune adresse n'est en mémoire. Et, dans les réglages, lorsque je veux partager mes contacts sur icloud, l'application réglage se ferme, refusant ce partage.
Que faire? 
Merci de votre aide!


----------



## quejf (21 Juin 2012)

effectivement, ça a l'air de correspondre à mon problème.
Bon, demain, je prends un xanax et je me lance dans la manipulation décrite...
merci!


----------

